# m1 garand



## pipedreamer (Jan 23, 2012)

My father passed away 4 years ago ,and my step mother wants to send me his m1 Garand.he was awarded it from the CMP program back in the 40's and it was never fired.three questions: do I need a FFL to receive it thru UPS ? Should I fire it and use it as a survival /hunting rifle ? And what are they worth in the factory condition its in .I would like to pass it on to one of my sons some day


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Unless you have a Curio & Relics license, the rifle will have to be transferred from an FFL to an FFL.

If you are unfamilar with the operation and mechanisms of a Garand, I would have a gunsmith look it over. Since this is an CMP issue rifle - and it has never been fired since it was received - chances are it will function fine. 

CMP is not a "factory" so the rifle is not in "factory condition." CMP sorts and grades used military rifles and then offers to them to the public. Of course, I'm not sure what they did back in the 1940s....maybe they did issue unused, new military rifles.

The current CMP prices for M1 Garands range from $525 to $3000 depending on model and grade. See: Rifle Sales - M1 Garand


----------



## pipedreamer (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks I'll look it over when it gets here and post some pics. It will look good mounted on the wall above the fire place.thanks cabin fever


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

CMP didn't exist yet in the 40's, so somebody is mistaken there. 

Maybe it is some sort of trophy rifle he was awarded in the service, if so it could be quite valuable. 

If it is rare/valuable, I wouldn't shoot it. I would suggest buying another one of a lower grade from CMP for that. It if isn't a rare collector piece, then get it gaged and checked out for safety and have a ball.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Since you're gonna mount your father's rifle over the fireplace, I'd suggest you diplay it together with an original M1907 leather sling, an original M1905 bayonet, and an original M1923 Garand cartridge belt.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

MO_cows said:


> CMP didn't exist yet in the 40's, so somebody is mistaken there.


No, but DCM was started in 1903. I still can't get used to calling it CMP.


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

Cabin Fever said:


> Since you're gonna mount your father's rifle over the fireplace, I'd suggest you diplay it together with an original M1907 leather sling, an original M1905 bayonet, and an original M1923 Garand cartridge belt.


Thought about you the other day. Wife came with some junk she had bought and she said I bought you something and it was an ammo can that said M1 Garand on the side and I think on the end (I would have to look again) Reeves on the end. Never had one back that far. Loaded clips I would guess.


----------



## pipedreamer (Jan 23, 2012)

That's was a good find ! Maybe the gun show is the place to go to find these items yall are talking about


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

pipedreamer said:


> That's was a good find ! Maybe the gun show is the place to go to find these items yall are talking about


One of the places you can find all of those items is Ebay.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

braggscowboy said:


> Thought about you the other day. Wife came with some junk she had bought and she said I bought you something and it was an ammo can that said M1 Garand on the side and I think on the end (I would have to look again) Reeves on the end. Never had one back that far. Loaded clips I would guess.


Explain the ammo can a little better or post a photo, please.

Is it a hinged ammo can or a sealed spam can?

Maybe you've seen the photo of the M2 ball ammo I scored at an auction last year. I found out that the cartridges in the silver cans (WWII, Lake City 1942, armor-piercing) is corrosive, so I'm not so keen on using it in any of my Garands. However, the guys over at the CMP forum are excited about it saying its worth $1/round or more because its still in the sealed cans. (I paid about 25Â¢/round) I may be selling it soon on GunBroker.












The M2 cartridges in the green can below are not corrosive, so I'll likely be shooting those sooner or later.


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

Cabin Fever said:


> Explain the ammo can a little better or post a photo, please.
> 
> Is it a hinged ammo can or a sealed spam can?
> 
> ...


No the can is the small can with lift top, OD green, will try to get pics on here later this evening. I have one box of the army piercing ammo.


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

DCM was goverment agency, it rolled into a goverment controlled private sector CPM


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

My mistake, does not say garand on box, but you can see this what it was for?


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

braggscowboy: I believe that box held belts of .30 caliber machine gun ammo. Very cool!

Thanks for the photo!


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

Cabin Fever said:


> braggscowboy: I believe that box held belts of .30 caliber machine gun ammo. Very cool!
> 
> Thanks for the photo![/QUOTE
> 
> I am sure you are probably right, and you are welcome!


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I have the following .30 caliber machine gun ammo can (Korean War vintage). Yours is much cooler!


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

Cabin Fever said:


> I have the following .30 caliber machine gun ammo can (Korean War vintage). Yours is much cooler!


Love the ammo cans. I bought a .45 cal can recently. This is what I try to keep all my ammo in, the metal ammo boxes.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

braggscowboy said:


> Love the ammo cans. I bought a .45 cal can recently. This is what I try to keep all my ammo in, the metal ammo boxes.


So do I! Never have seen a .45 cal ammo can. I do have a .38special can, however.


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

Cabin Fever said:


> So do I! Never have seen a .45 cal ammo can. I do have a .38special can, however.


Love the ammo cache. Can't have too much ammo. Bought for years at flea markets and garage sales, that is about gone I am afraid. Will take a photo of .45 box in a day or two and send. First one I have seen, good shape also.


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

braggscowboy said:


> Love the ammo cache. Can't have too much ammo. Bought for years at flea markets and garage sales, that is about gone I am afraid. Will take a photo of .45 box in a day or two and send. First one I have seen, good shape also.


Cabin Fever, here is the .45 box. Share the flowers at the same time!


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Wow, very nice flowers. Nothing growing around here yet. Some of the trees have just started to bud, tho. 

I've never seen a .45acp ammo can. Bettcha that's a real collectors item! Here is my .38spl can.....


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

How about wood?










or










And an open shotshell spam can


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Never seen a shotgun span can! Seen several wood ammo boxes, but don't have one myself  Thanks, Ed!

Ever seen a canvas ammo pack? Here's one I have....


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Cabin Fever said:


> Ever seen a canvas ammo pack? Here's one I have....


All I've had are the little bags to hold belted 30 rounds for an M60, I think. They have one strap and hang by your side. 

Oh, and Garand bandoliers, lots of those.


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

Ed Norman said:


> How about wood?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wood is fine! I thought I was the only one looking for different looks on tins or boxes now. Would of been difficult to pack the 100 pound box of ammo around unless being shot at.


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

Cabin Fever said:


> Wow, very nice flowers. Nothing growing around here yet. Some of the trees have just started to bud, tho.
> 
> I've never seen a .45acp ammo can. Bettcha that's a real collectors item! Here is my .38spl can.....


Love the box, don't know when or where used? Maybe AF? I never saw a .38 when I was an MP during the 60's. Good find and will be looking.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

This makes me want to dig out all the ammo boxes being used to store stuff, and see what they used to hold. I know I have a 50BMG size that is for 5.56, plus the usual 7.62 linked, but have no idea what else.


----------

